# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  वास्तुशास्त्र मे शीशे का महत्त्व

## garima

शीशा  वास्तु में बहुत महत्त्व रखता है आइये जाने और भी कुछ।
ये जानकारी मासिक पत्रिका से ली गई है।

----------


## garima

शीशा नार्थ ईस्ट वाल में लगाये जिसमे देखते हुए हमारा चेहरा नार्थ ईस्ट में रहे।

----------


## garima

बैडरूम में शीशा न हो इसे लगाना हो तो सोते समय किसी कपड़े से धक दे जिससे आपका प्रतिबिम्ब इसमें न दिखे

----------


## garima

शीशा साफ़ और चमकदार हो। जिसमे आदि तिरछी आकृति न दिखे।

----------


## garima

घर में टुटा वा छिटक शीशा न रखे।

----------


## garima

शीशे में नमी आ जाये गन्दा या बेकार हो जाए तो उसे बदल देना चाहिए ।
ऐसे में शीश इस्तेमाल नहीं करना चाहिए

----------


## garima

ड्रेसिंग टेबल पर बिंदिया न चिपकाए  ये अशुद्धि का प्रतीक है।

----------


## garima

मन्दिर और बाथरूम में शीशा लगा सकते है पर किचन में न लगाये 
मिरर फायर एलिमेंट है आग के सआठ इसका मेल नहीं है

----------


## garima

बैडरूम की छत में शीश न लगाये आजकल शीशे जड़ित दीवार और छत का चलन बड़ा है लेकिन ये रिश्तों में दरार डालता है

----------


## garima

अलमारी में शीश न लगाये ।अगर लगाना पड़े तो भीतरी पल्ले की और लगाये ताकि बाहर से न दिखे इसका कारण है 
की अलमारियां साउथ वेस्ट में रखी जाती है
और शीशे नार्थ ईस्ट में रखते है

----------


## garima

शीशा कभी भी मुख्या द्वार के सामने या 
बेडरूम के गेट के सामने न हो इससे खुशिया आते ही वापस चली जाती है
क्योंकि शीशे में रिफ्लेक्शन पॉवर होता है।

----------


## donsplender

बढीया जानकारी ! और विस्तार से बताओ मित्र !!

----------


## sanjaychatu

> शीशा कभी भी मुख्या द्वार के सामने या 
> बेडरूम के गेट के सामने न हो इससे खुशिया आते ही वापस चली जाती है
> क्योंकि शीशे में रिफ्लेक्शन पॉवर होता है।


 शीशे की रिफ्लेक्शन पावर से दुःख भी तो वापस चले जायेगे न?

----------


## garima

> शीशे की रिफ्लेक्शन पावर से दुःख भी तो वापस चले जायेगे न?



जी यहाँ महत्त्व बताया गया है दिशा बताई न की कमी ।
ज्यादा नुक्ता चीनी के लिए आप वास्तुशास्त्र विशेषग्य से सलाह ले

----------

